# PREACHER: SEASON ONE : Available on Blu-ray and DVD Oct 4th 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Sharply written, brilliantly cast, intense, bloody and often very funny.”
> 
> ~ Dustin Rowles, UPROXX
> 
> ...


----------

